# Arturo Gatti Was Found Dead.



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

http://www.cbc.ca/canada/story/2009/07/11/gatt-dead.html

Damn, he was one of my all time favorites. RIP Arturo.

Discuss.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Holy Shit. This has not been a good month as far as celebrity deaths go. 

Looks like some foul play was involved. :thumbsdown:

R.I.P.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

He was my favorite when I watched boxing, always going forward taking shots and dishing them out, even have his auto on my wall still, gonna miss him.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

terrible news....sad for the family....R.I.P Artuo Gatti......:thumbsdown:


----------



## xLOTUSx (Dec 1, 2008)

Wow WTF its like a domino effect, one celeb after the other. RIP Arturo you were a badass.


----------

